# If you had the freedom to tour for a month anywhere in the world - where would you go?



## Shaun (28 Mar 2014)

If you could leave the job, family, responsibilities, etc. behind for a month and go cycle touring _anywhere _in the world - where would you go, and why?


----------



## ScotiaLass (28 Mar 2014)

Canada.
The last time I was there (2010) I visited the Rocky mountains but didn't have a bike.
I would love to cycle some of the trails there, or at least try!

Edited to add that I wasn't in the best shape health wise, so I'd love to give it a go now!


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2014)

I'd like to have South and Central America on my palmares


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2014)

Canada or America. Where exacly depends on the time of year. Early then America in the south, summer then Canada, close to the border with America, or America near the rockies, yellow stone national park.. or maybe new England


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2014)

I love the sound of a NZ tour; might do it some day if I ever get the cash.
Edit and Why? Because I think it is similar to home but warmer and drier!


----------



## Paul99 (28 Mar 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Canada.
> The last time I was there (2010) I visited the Rocky mountains but didn't have a bike.
> I would love to cycle some of the trails there, or at least try!
> 
> Edited to add that I wasn't in the best shape health wise, so I'd love to give it a go now!


 ^^^^^^This.

I also went to the Canadian Rockies without a bike, but will deffo go back one day with a roadie and a mtb.


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Mar 2014)

A month off without any responsibilities? I wouldn't care where I was... 

though I'd really like to do the LEJOG on a tandem with MrsA_T.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2014)

I am not that interested in going to obscure places, and with my gammy leg I really don't fancy long flights so spectacular european cycling would do me - big mountains in the Alps, Pyrenees and Dolomites would be high up on my list, with whatever nice valleys, plains etc. I needed to cross to get between them.

TBH, there is enough great cycling in the UK that it would take years to do it all so I would like to spend years trying. 

The biggest concern would be the weather. I want to cycle in nice warm, sunny conditions, with just cooling breezes. 18-25 degrees C is fine by me.

So ... I would like flexibility in when I took that month, and do it when I spotted a stable period of good weather to ride in.


----------



## Bodhbh (28 Mar 2014)

Iceland I think. I may not get on with the weather, and may deal with the remoteness rather less well than I think I will - but you dunno till you try. If I got laid off tomorrow with a healthy payoff, it'd be where I'd be heading anyhow.


----------



## ScotiaLass (28 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I am not that interested in going to obscure places, and with my gammy leg I really don't fancy long flights so spectacular european cycling would do me - big mountains in the Alps, Pyrenees and Dolomites would be high up on my list, with whatever nice valleys, plains etc. I needed to cross to get between them.
> 
> TBH, there is enough great cycling in the UK that it would take years to do it all so I would like to spend years trying.
> 
> ...


Although Canada would be my ideal place, I do love the Highlands, and for the first time, will be taking my MTB with me on holiday in June. To say I am is an understatement! I have so much beautiful scenery on my doorstep!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Although Canada would be my ideal place, I do love the Highlands, and for the first time, will be taking my MTB with me on holiday in June. To say I am is an understatement! I have so much beautiful scenery on my doorstep!


Indeed. I am genetically a half-Highlander! My mum was born near Oban and her side of the family still live up there. I am going up to visit them with my sisters in the autumn and will either take one of my bikes or borrow one from a second cousin.


----------



## ScotiaLass (28 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed. I am genetically a half-Highlander! My mum was born near Oban and her side of the family still live up there. I am going up to visit them with my sisters in the autumn and will either take one of my bikes or borrow one from a second cousin.


We are having our third trip to Morayshire, staying in Nairn. My son has autism and it's his holiday (paid for by a charity), so he gets to choose basically! He loves it up there - we stay in a luxury caravan right next to the sand dunes (he loves the beach!) and he loves visiting all the Historic Scotland properties up there, and dolphin watching and.....you get the idea! 
If the truth be known, we love it too!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2014)

My comment about the weather particularly applies to the Highlands!

I remember spending one glorious summer up there as a child when we had blue skies every day.  

One miserable year, it poured every day for 6 weeks!


----------



## ScotiaLass (28 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> My comment about the weather particularly applies to the Highlands!
> 
> I remember spending one glorious summer up there as a child when we had blue skies every day.
> 
> One miserable year, it poured every day for 6 weeks!


Yes, it's hit and miss! We just find other things to do - the indoor pool, museums and properties etc, but I'd rather be on my bike


----------



## Brandane (28 Mar 2014)

Cuba. 
Good weather, scenery, and have read a lot of praise for the Cuban people and culture.
I spent 7 years of my formative years in nearby Jamaica which is stunning, and would be top of my list, were it not for the maniac drivers and very poor road surfaces. It has one of the highest road death rates on the planet, which is a real shame. Some of the locals can be a touch hostile to visitors, too; putting it mildly!


----------



## young Ed (28 Mar 2014)

Sweden 
(I am a very strong patriot/general Sweden/Swedish lover! )
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2014)

The USA Coast to Coast following the fabled Route 66 where possible.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> My comment about the weather particularly applies to the Highlands!
> I remember spending one glorious summer up there as a child when we had blue skies every day.
> 
> One miserable year, it poured every day for 6 weeks!


did you have the winter when we were snowed in rather badly? I remember that one very well... 1982 I think it was?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Mar 2014)

I like the idea of Iceland - that had been where our summer tour was going to be this year, but that is now off due to me needing 2 ops... both happening this spring/summer.
Canada/Alaska I like the idea of as well, but I have to say I don't think I would want to travel to South America for only 1 month, it would need to be much longer.
I would love to go back to Turkey, and also to visit Iran - again I think both places need much longer, so for only 1 month I would probably stay in the UK and enjoy our own country once again...
I would love to get back to Belarus and spend more time there as well.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> did you have the winter when we were snowed in rather badly? I remember that one very well... 1982 I think it was?


As a child, it was always for the school summer holidays. I have only been back twice as an adult, both times in the autumn, and I am going back again this autumn. I have never experienced a Scottish winter or spring. 

I really must try and get back up there at least once a year!


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Mar 2014)

grrr... deleted my post when editing....

Avoiding any big towns and cities, I'd like to do
Lancashire > Peak District > Anglesey > Forest of Dean > New forest > Thetford > Whitby > Keilder Forest > Lancashire... clearly i like forests


----------



## buggi (28 Mar 2014)

Yellowstone, Canada or New Zealand


----------



## derrick (28 Mar 2014)

Alps, Pyrenees and Dolomites would be high up on my list, Same as Colin but not to bothered about the weather, as long as it ain't to cold.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2014)

A month? I'd wander on quiet roads down to the Limosin, where I've spent a very nostalgia-inducing bit of time in the past. Cut east through the Auvergne (pretty much unknown but bits of it are reminiscent of British uplands) and carry on east to Switzerland. I'd get to Bern, see my cousins, catch up in general, and then follow the Rhine back through Germany and on to my front door. Family, sights, memories. Drink.


----------



## Jason.T (28 Mar 2014)

Holland........no hills


----------



## pkeenan (29 Mar 2014)

I think South America would be good, but as has been said - if would need be longer than a month! NZ would certainly appeal, especially as I've never been but have family there. I also can't say I'd rule out that central belt of Europe; Italy in particular... It's got the hills, the sea, the weather, etc!


----------



## Manu3172 (29 Mar 2014)

If I had one month, I would cross Norway, start from the south all the way up to Cap North  Looks great


----------



## alans (29 Mar 2014)

I'd go back to Scotland to revisit some of the places I've been to before such as The Strathnaver Valley,The Crask Inn,Islay,Mull,Oban & north to Fort William.
Then to parts I've not yet seen on the north west coast & the Isle of Skye,The Hebrides,The Orkneys.

I'd want more than a month though for all that.A summer season could suffice.


----------



## Binka (29 Mar 2014)

Kettle Valley Trail in Canada.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Mar 2014)

Rockies/Cascades/Great Divide.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2014)

I think I would follow the Appalachian Trail in the Eastern United States, or go again through the mountains in Pennsylvania, up through New York to Lake Champlain (on the Vermont side this time) and maybe into the rest of New England as well. Or Cuba.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Mar 2014)

New Zealand.

I wouldn't ride your route because you missed the whole of East Yorkshire out. Nice cycling country.

Steve


----------



## xilios (30 Mar 2014)

A month isn't much time, say +/-2000kms, probably fly into Spain somewhere and do a loop including Portugal.


----------



## JPLL (31 Mar 2014)

I prefer linear tours - things I'd do are:
- Faro - Paris - London
- Canterbury - Rome
- Prague - Esjberg


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Apr 2014)

JPLL said:


> I prefer linear tours - things I'd do are:
> - Faro - Paris - London
> - Canterbury - Rome
> - Prague - Esjberg


Have you been playing 'Ticket to Ride'?


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Apr 2014)

ColinJ said:


> My comment about the weather particularly applies to the Highlands!
> 
> I remember spending one glorious summer up there as a child when we had blue skies every day.
> 
> One miserable year, it poured every day for 6 weeks!


And I remember a whole week's holiday in a car when we saw pretty much nothing the entire week because of fog. Kept looking at the weather forecast and zig-zagging trying to drive out of it but never managed it. But have been other times and it is beautiful. Never been on a bike - to be corrected I hope. Only way to do it.Enjoy the holiday Scotia.


----------



## Profpointy (1 Apr 2014)

At the risk of being un-exotic, I'd have a month in France; somewhere half way down or a bit further eg Ardeche, Perigord, or other historic pretty region, stopping for coffee and cake at every village. And if I had a full month, I might just set off on the bike from my house (Bristol), rather than be transported to my "start"


----------



## hoopdriver (1 Apr 2014)

Britain or France - maybe both


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2014)

Colombia. Always fancied going there.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Apr 2014)

Canada seems to be very popular and somewhere I'd like to cycle.

I've been there twice before (summer and winter) but without a bike. I'd like to cycle around Alberta, British Columbia and finish on Vancouver Island.

Otherwise I'd choose the west coast of France.


----------



## hoopdriver (3 Apr 2014)

Or maybe a pleasant tour of the 'stans


----------



## Mattonsea (3 Apr 2014)

Oooh France and Italy ...easy.


----------



## Yellow7 (4 Apr 2014)

To Istanbul! as that's where I'll be heading from the 8th of May.


----------



## s7ephanie (4 Apr 2014)

somewhere flat and sunny !!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2014)

s7ephanie said:


> somewhere flat and sunny !!



Here. Here.


----------



## Justiffa (4 Apr 2014)

Europe….and probably more than a month lol


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2014)

Ireland, both sides of the border.
I've a fairly good idea on what to expect weather wise and I'd be able to use it as an excuse to visit relatives I've not seen in a while.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2014)

Off the top of my head France. Climate, road surfaces, respect for cyclists, food, general ambience.

Saying that I feel I would want to give it plenty of thought so as not to miss a real opportunity.


----------



## RWright (19 Aug 2014)

Western Europe, including UK and Ireland.


----------



## John the Canuck (19 Aug 2014)

Vietnam


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Aug 2014)

Probably France. Off there for a week solo tour in the Autumn.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Aug 2014)

HLaB said:


> I love the sound of a NZ tour; might do it some day if I ever get the cash.
> Edit and Why? Because I think it is similar to home but warmer and drier!


Not sure about the "drier", see here, where NZ rates a mention:
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/weatherhistorian/the-wettest-places-in-the-world


----------



## Nigeyy (20 Aug 2014)

Well let me know if you ever end up in New England, I've got quite a bit of experience touring around these parts. There are some really nice areas -particularly some of the backroads of Massachusetts are worth a go, if a little hilly in the western part. Maine is nice, but as you get further up, honestly, all you tend to see is trees, trees, trees, etc and you can be stuck on a road and not see much in terms of vistas for a while as.... the trees get in the way..... Parts of Vermont and New Hampshire are gorgeous too, though I'd avoid the White Mountains in tourist season and leaf peeping season too. Rhode Island is not so nice around Providence, but once you get out of the urban sprawl of Pawtucket and Providence it's gets quite nice (particularly around Little Compton in the east and the south western part near Connecticut. TBH, I've barely touched Connecticut but heard parts of it are really nice too.



welsh dragon said:


> Canada or America. Where exacly depends on the time of year. Early then America in the south, summer then Canada, close to the border with America, or America near the rockies, yellow stone national park.. or maybe new England


----------



## Nigeyy (20 Aug 2014)

Well.... since I've never been to France, I'd love to try France. I'm a bit of a soft tourer, and I enjoy the pleasures of coming across a nice pub/cafe to stop mid-ride and sit back and smell the roses, so really exotic far off remote locations wouldn't be my first choice. That's not to say I wouldn't find touring Outer Mongolia interesting or enjoyable, just that I prefer a more comfortable approach. I've sometimes google mapped parts of Sweden and Denmark, and they look nice as well. Oh, shouldn't forget New Zealand as well.

I've always had a hankering for Chile too. So yeah, France first, followed by Sweden/Denmark/New Zealand/Chile.



Shaun said:


> If you could leave the job, family, responsibilities, etc. behind for a month and go cycle touring _anywhere _in the world - where would you go, and why?


----------



## format (20 Aug 2014)

I'd try a coast to coast across Canada.


----------



## jhawk (20 Aug 2014)

What a difficult question.

I would probably love to go back to Europe for that month. I'm living in Canada and will be touring across the country next year, so that's that sorted.  

But, given just a month, it'd be a short European tour of multiple countries.


----------



## rualexander (20 Aug 2014)

victor said:


> Not sure about the "drier", see here, where NZ rates a mention:
> http://www.wunderground.com/blog/weatherhistorian/the-wettest-places-in-the-world



Part of NZ (the southwest of the South Island) is among the wettest places on Earth but the rest of the country, particularly the central and eastern South Island is significantly drier and generally warmer than the UK as a whole.

For my month anywhere, I would probably go back to Corsica, a month is not long enough for most far flung places.


----------



## HLaB (21 Aug 2014)

victor said:


> Not sure about the "drier", see here, where NZ rates a mention:
> http://www.wunderground.com/blog/weatherhistorian/the-wettest-places-in-the-world


On the whole its still drier than Scotland (see the figure down), its got to be more predictable too; don't spoil my dream


----------



## User169 (23 Aug 2014)

Nigeyy said:


> Maine is nice, but as you get further up, honestly, all you tend to see is trees, trees, trees, etc and you can be stuck on a road and not see much in terms of vistas for a while as.... the trees get in the way



Maine is high up my list of destinations - primarily to visit Allagash in Portland and ebenezers pub in Lovell!


----------



## clid61 (23 Aug 2014)

Morocco for me Rabat , down the Atlantic Coast to Agadir then inland to Marrakech


----------



## Nigeyy (24 Aug 2014)

Well, I give 2 huge thumbs up for the Harpoon Brewery tour in Boston (Windsor VT as well). Mmmm Harpoon IPA, delicious! 



Delftse Post said:


> Maine is high up my list of destinations - primarily to visit Allagash in Portland and ebenezers pub in Lovell!


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2014)

Vermont also has a white cheddar cheese, possibly the sharpest I have ever tasted.


----------



## huffalump.fairy (26 Aug 2014)

Shaun said:


> If you could leave the job, family, responsibilities, etc. behind for a month and go cycle touring _anywhere _in the world - where would you go, and why?



This is a suggestion rather than my answer because I have been there already and I would choose somewhere new (maybe Iceland) but...KYRGYZSTAN IS BEAUTIFUL! I didn't cycle there but I met a few groups and they were loving it. It is an amazing place. Despite having quite a cosmopolitan capital, the majority of the country is beautiful mountains, grasslands and yurts. It's chilled out and my only complaint was the food being vegetarian (same applies for all ex-soviet states in the region!). Give it a go if you get the chance


----------



## 0lonerider (26 Aug 2014)

tomintoul scotlands highest village.


----------



## 22camels (26 Aug 2014)

Sumatra. Having spent a bit of time in most countries around there (on foot), but not Indonesia, there is something that really captivates me about it, actually any of the Indonesian islands but particularly the less developed ones. Not sure exactly why, the challenge appeals as not that many people go cycling there, the equatorial climate, the volcanoes? I am planning my first major bike tour, of 12-18 months duration, in Asia, but Sumatra is the part that I am most excited about.


----------



## Ticktockmy (26 Aug 2014)

Most of Indonesia, is a crap hole, I know tourist see it as a wonderful place, but if you had to work there you would see its true self. Quite a lot of cyclist do ride through Indonesia, on the route from Australia, by riding the islands they can avoid flying from the islands to Singapore or Malaysia, as you can get a ferry from Medan in Sumatra to Port Dickson or Pinang island in Malaysia. The most of people are friendly enough, but sometime when something has excited them it is time to keep a low profile.


----------



## compo (26 Aug 2014)

Scotland.


----------



## Saluki (26 Aug 2014)

I was thinking France or Holland. Hubster doesn't like hills so somewhere fairly flat. I'd love to go cycle touring but would rather do 'day trips' and big loops and return to our caravan every night.
There is so much of the UK that I haven't explored so quite fancy touring round Essex and Kent as it always looks pretty on the TV.


----------



## 22camels (26 Aug 2014)

Ticktockmy said:


> Most of Indonesia, is a crap hole, I know tourist see it as a wonderful place, but if you had to work there you would see its true self.


I can picture. It must be one of the places where our destruction of the planet is most evident. I am not looking for pretty or pristine, industrial wastelands can be equally worthwhile. But I hope some forest is still left when I go there.


----------



## byegad (26 Aug 2014)

ColinJ said:


> One miserable year, it poured every day for 6 weeks!



I was dragged to see the Trossachs by my parents that year. We were supposed to be camping but stayed in a B&B and then went to Blackpool where the weather was glorious. My memory of the Trossachs is water pouring down a hill side and over the road into a body of water. Visibility was measured in inches in the mist and rain!


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Aug 2014)

I've cycled in Mallorca a few times, but always got there using a plane.

It would be really nice to do the journey down through France and Spain and join the dots up.


----------



## Ransom1980 (15 Oct 2014)

I would like to aim for home to istanbul


----------



## summerdays (15 Oct 2014)

For me either Switzerland, New Zealand or Norway/Sweden. But I would want to take Mr Summerdays with me, I'm hoping to have a nice holiday when all the kids have left school! (So another 5 years to go yet!)


----------



## MavBikeTours (15 Oct 2014)

I've always wanted to do the Trans America cycle route http://www.adventurecycling.org/routes-and-maps/adventure-cycling-route-network/transamerica-trail/
It's an actual cycle route with maps and everything.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2014)

I'd like to tour America in a HUMVEE.


----------



## contadino (15 Oct 2014)

Patagonia. Nicaragua. Huge chunks of Chile. Sweden and Denmark. L'Eroica. A circuit of the Black Sea, or better still the Caspian Sea.

I would've opted for Ontario/Quebec but I'm not sure they have a month of acceptable weather each year.


----------



## Donger (15 Oct 2014)

Love the mountains, so probably a tour of the Alps for me. Otherwise a grand tour of the Mediterranean. I am strangely drawn to car ferries, and loved a trip over to the Isle of Wight by ferry with my bike. Also jealously watched others cycling the Hebridean Way.
My perfect cycle + ferry trip would be *either* Plymouth to Santander ferry...cycle across Spain....ferry to Majorca or the canary Islands and back *or* Start in South of France ... ferry to Corsica .... ferry to Sardinia... ferry to Italy..... ferry to Sicily or Greece ..... etc (though no idea how to get back!).


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Oct 2014)

22camels said:


> Sumatra. Having spent a bit of time in most countries around there (on foot), but not Indonesia, there is something that really captivates me about it, actually any of the Indonesian islands but particularly the less developed ones. Not sure exactly why, the challenge appeals as not that many people go cycling there, the equatorial climate, the volcanoes? I am planning my first major bike tour, of 12-18 months duration, in Asia, but Sumatra is the part that I am most excited about.


Pffffft! Be careful what you wish for! I've ridden there in Medan, crazy crazy and the road to Danu Toba....no way not again!


----------



## G3CWI (15 Oct 2014)

Chilean Patagonia. I loved it.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2014)

Donger said:


> Love the mountains, so probably a tour of the Alps for me. Otherwise a grand tour of the Mediterranean.* I am strangely drawn to car ferries*, and loved a trip over to the Isle of Wight by ferry with my bike. Also jealously watched others cycling the Hebridean Way.
> My perfect cycle + ferry trip would be *either* Plymouth to Santander ferry...cycle across Spain....ferry to Majorca or the canary Islands and back *or* Start in South of France ... ferry to Corsica .... ferry to Sardinia... ferry to Italy..... ferry to Sicily or Greece ..... etc (though no idea how to get back!).


UK tour.
Head for Scotland. Ferry across to Northern Ireland. Over to the West Coast, down through Mayo, Galway & Clare. Ferry to & from the Arran Ilses. Ferry across from Clare to Kerry. Back to the East Coast & a ferry to either Wales or England.


----------

